# Lost albino ferret



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

went missing in culcheth, warrington.. if any1 finds her please let me know thankyou


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

a ferret has been found in runcorn - see posting on here - Runcorn isn't that far from warrington for a lost animal


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

ive found her, she was handed in at the local vets


----------

